# UK - Where to watch UFC 100.



## SpenceK (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello there. First time poster, long time reader here.

After the demise of Satanta, how the hell can we watch UFC 100? I just checked the website and the only option/s seem to be some sort of online viewing, which costs like $40 - pffff.

Is there some magical channel that is playing it that I don't know about - please say it is so!

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

SpenceK said:


> Hello there. First time poster, long time reader here.
> 
> After the demise of Satanta, how the hell can we watch UFC 100? I just checked the website and the only option/s seem to be some sort of online viewing, which costs like $40 - pffff.
> 
> ...


Welcome to America, we have to pay 45+ for it.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

im also looking hopefully some will stream it for us


----------



## billhicks (Nov 24, 2008)

It will be on another channel, yet to be announced....

They're 2 weeks to iron out a deal and even though most channels schedules will already be decided, a slot a 3am is hardly prime time.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Will it air on Setanta Ireland?


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I make this the third thread so far on this subject. Probably wont be the last either. 

What about......... ITV 4? They have a bit of a sports portfolio going on. They show boxing on occasion. Available to many and obviously owned by a terrestrial giant.

There was something on Dana's twitter asking about whether Virgin 1 edit their fights or something. His twitter may as well be written by a 7 year old so it's tough to tell what he means:

http://twitter.com/danawhiteufc

Hopefully they will just go for the quick fix and shove it on Bravo for the time being. They understand it would be bad business for the UK to miss an event. Especially 100.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

EddyC said:


> Well, you could stop being such a bum and get a job. How the hell do you support the company?By watching it's PPVs for free? There's a reason why it's called PAY-PER-VIEW. If ya can't pay for it, don't watch it.


its not on pay per view over here if it was id buy it it should be on setanta but they have gone bust so i guess its either watch it online or hope Dana gets a deal done with another company


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

EddyC said:


> Well, you could stop being such a bum and get a job. How the hell do you support the company?By watching it's PPVs for free? There's a reason why it's called PAY-PER-VIEW. If ya can't pay for it, don't watch it.


Don't be a douche. I think he means the combination of online, plus the money they charge isn't worth it. And as the UK have been getting UFC in amazing quality for a set monthly price for around a year now, paying near double for bad quality online streams is not a step forward.

We haven't ever had it for free, except when it was on Bravo showing the day after the event had happened. 

Calling him a bum and to 'get a job' is childish and pathetic. Grow up.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

EddyC said:


> HE said the only option is to pay 40 bucks online.


yea but watching online sucks ..well for 40 bucks it does, i wouldn't mind paying 40 bucks on tv


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

As it stands today, both Sky sports and Bravo are bidding for the UFC contract. The deal will be sealed next week and in time for UFC100. We can rest easy knowing that it will be free. 2 weeks is not enough time for Sky to throw it on PPV...fortunately! If sky wins the contract, It won't be long before it ends up on PPV though. Im a MMA junkie so I usually pay for Affliction/Strikeforce etc online, so I won't have much of a problem paying for it if needs must.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

UKRampage said:


> As it stands today, both Sky sports and Bravo are bidding for the UFC contract. The deal will be sealed next week and in time for UFC100. We can rest easy knowing that it will be free. 2 weeks is not enough time for Sky to throw it on PPV...fortunately! If sky wins the contract, It won't be long before it ends up on PPV though. Im a MMA junkie so I usually pay for Affliction/Strikeforce etc online, so I won't have much of a problem paying for it if needs must.


Do you know if you can Sky+ a PPV and watch it later? The PPV model obviously works much better in the U.S as you can get a bunch of mates over and split the cost. I dont think I could find more then one friend willing to to that at 3am.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

EddyC said:


> Do I have to teach you that watching PPVs illegally is against the law? When you watch UFC's PPV's (illegally, in your case), what's the first thing they show? . It is covered by the copy write. You just told me that the only legal way of watching PPVs in the UK was on TV and now they've taken that privilege away. But because they don't show it anymore, you have the right to watch it online, illegally? No one is entitled to watch a PPV for free. It's a product that is being sold for a price. Wait and pick up the DVD. That's the only way you can watch the PPV legally. I live in the US and I sometimes wait up to 4 months to watch a PPV. I am patient and not an obsessed nerd who can't wait a while.


When did i mention illegal viewing? All options in my post are legal ways of viewing. 
Bravo had UFC rights around a year ago and showed it the day after it had aired live.
Live streaming I stated about paying, meaning Yahoo or another legal source.
Setanta was also legal.

So to answer your question, no you do not have to teach me.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

EddyC said:


> Do I have to teach you that watching PPVs illegally is against the law? When you watch UFC's PPV's (illegally, in your case), what's the first thing they show? . It is covered by the copy write. You just told me that the only legal way of watching PPVs in the UK was on TV and now they've taken that privilege away. But because they don't show it anymore, you have the right to watch it online, illegally? No one is entitled to watch a PPV for free. It's a product that is being sold for a price. Wait and pick up the DVD. That's the only way you can watch the PPV legally. I live in the US and I sometimes wait up to 4 months to watch a PPV. I am patient and not an obsessed nerd who can't wait a while.


You're obviously a huge fan then. Don't lecture someone or get into a pointless arguement about someones viewing habits that aren't your business. You aren't the police and you aren't Zuffa so what's your problem? 

Waiting until November to watch UFC 100 is something beyond patience IMO.


----------



## SpenceK (Jun 17, 2007)

EddyC said:


> Well, you could stop being such a bum and get a job. How the hell do you support the company?By watching it's PPVs for free? There's a reason why it's called PAY-PER-VIEW. If ya can't pay for it, don't watch it.


Very ignorant response there that could have only been formulated by a macdonalds trainee, who just got demoted.

Fact is I was fishing for a Digital channel so I could record it via SkyPlus. I have more than enough funds (I do work, yes - crack dealing, good enough job??) to pay for it. I just do not want to pay $44 for one night, when I've been paying Satanta £9pm.

That is quite some jump in price, plus I was up "working" this morning so wont be able to stay up that long. 

But damn, been waiting for this one in great anticipation for sometime.. 

Anyway, think before you post.


----------



## roonaldo (Feb 5, 2008)

Simmi said:


> Do you know if you can Sky+ a PPV and watch it later? The PPV model obviously works much better in the U.S as you can get a bunch of mates over and split the cost. I dont think I could find more then one friend willing to to that at 3am.


If it's on Sky box office (PPV) you can't sky+ it :thumbsdown:
i tried to sky+ a Ricky Hatton fight and it wouldn't record.

If sky do win the rights (which i hope they do) there is no way they will bang it straight on PPV IMO they would let it run for a few years, let the fan base grow even bigger then stick it on PPV.....you only have to look at boxing they only put the "superfights" on PPV really


----------



## roonaldo (Feb 5, 2008)

SpenceK said:


> Very ignorant response there that could have only been formulated by a macdonalds trainee, who just got demoted.
> 
> Fact is I was fishing for a Digital channel so I could record it via SkyPlus. I have more than enough funds (I do work, yes - crack dealing, good enough job??) to pay for it. I just do not want to pay $44 for one night, when I've been paying Satanta £9pm.
> 
> ...


it's not on tonight mate....2 weeks yet!


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

roonaldo said:


> it's not on tonight mate....2 weeks yet!


Where in his post did he was it was tonight???


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

sky sports, virgin1, espn, itv 4, sky box office wherever it goes im sure we'll hear about it within a week.

theres no way ufc is not going to let one of its biggest markets watch ufc 100 especially when their biggest uk fighter is on the card.


mods you should probably think about stickying this thread and updating it when we get some official news on the matter.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

One of the biggest markets???? 

The USA is THE market. Everything else is pennies compared to it.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

looney liam said:


> sky sports, virgin1, espn, itv 4, sky box office wherever it goes im sure we'll hear about it within a week.
> 
> theres no way ufc is not going to let one of its biggest markets watch ufc 100 especially when their biggest uk fighter is on the card.
> 
> ...


You got that correct mate..


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

unclehulka13 said:


> One of the biggest markets????
> 
> The USA is THE market. Everything else is pennies compared to it.


Exactly right. That's why the UFC never does shows outside of the States.


----------



## roonaldo (Feb 5, 2008)

SpenceK said:


> Very ignorant response there that could have only been formulated by a macdonalds trainee, who just got demoted.
> 
> Fact is I was fishing for a Digital channel so I could record it via SkyPlus. I have more than enough funds (I do work, yes - crack dealing, good enough job??) to pay for it. I just do not want to pay $44 for one night, when I've been paying Satanta £9pm.
> 
> ...





GarethUFC said:


> Where in his post did he was it was tonight???


That says to me he thought the event was yesterday...thats why he mentions working "THIS MORNING" in his post.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

roonaldo said:


> If it's on Sky box office (PPV) you can't sky+ it :thumbsdown:
> i tried to sky+ a Ricky Hatton fight and it wouldn't record.
> 
> If sky do win the rights (which i hope they do) there is no way they will bang it straight on PPV IMO they would let it run for a few years, let the fan base grow even bigger then stick it on PPV.....you only have to look at boxing they only put the "superfights" on PPV really



Ive heard a few things regarding PPV/SKY. Apparently it's no their decision whether or not to put the fights on PPV. WWE and Boxing Promoters make them do this, Sky have apprently been quoted as saying PPV in the UK does not work and will work with organisations to stop this. Not sure what to think of that.

Secondly I ordered Wrestlemania 25 for my son (and me lol) and I Sky + it? It stayed on my system for 2 weeks before disappearing! Having said that they showed reruns at 10am, 1pm, 4pm, 7pm, 10pm everyday for a week.

Anyway, UFC is still fairly new to the UK market, until they build up proper fanbases like WWE and Boxing I cant see them going PPV just yet. There simply wont be enough demand at this stage.


----------



## rickgellison (Jun 3, 2007)

Simmi said:


> Exactly right. That's why the UFC never does shows outside of the States.


Eh? UFC have held events in UK and Ireland. They do it twice a year, usually at the 02 Arena?!!!

UK has a good hardcore fanbase, they sell out in minutes, but joe casual is yet to be enticed. So kinda agree that USA is THEE market. As I said in my other post, putting events on Sky Sports, and not Setanta will only help tyhe organisation grow over here.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

rickgellison said:


> Eh? UFC have held events in UK and Ireland. They do it twice a year, usually at the 02 Arena?!!!


Think he was being Sarcastic dude!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Obviously the US market is much larger but the importance of the European market can't be understated. Selling out the o2 in both London and Dublin with 20+k in attendance beats all kinds of fighting attendance records in Europe. The Henderson v Rampage fight in London was the best attened fight in 12 years when Frank Bruno founght Oliver McCall in Wembley arena. And I can tell you that even Bernard Dunne, Super Bantamweight World Champion, would struggle to get a full house in the Dublin o2 in front of his home crowd. So you really can't dismiss the UK and Irish markets.


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

> UFC-UK update as broadcasters show interest in TV rights
> Sunday June 28, 2009 BY Phil Lowe
> In an update on the new home of UFC programming here in the UK following the closure of Setanta Sports last week, iFight365.com understands that an announcement could be made as early as next week.
> 
> ...


Credit - ifight


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't be bothered to go thru the whole thread and quote individuals but for all those doubters its like this in the UK. If you own any kind of TV in this country even if you don't receive a signal and use it as a computer monitor you have to pay £142.00 and when we had UFC on Setanta that was costing me £12.99 a month so we ain't bums who don't want to pay for it. I was happy paying £12.99 a month just to watch UFC events every couple of months (I dont watch any soccer or anything) but now I don't have the option.
Payment and cost isn't an issue, being dicked about and not knowing whther you'll be able to watch your favourite sport is a joke. FFS there is only 2 weeks to go it needs sorting.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

If Sky get it I would happily pay the PPV fees,I'd much rather pay and see in perfect quality live at 3 am than the next day for free on Bravo like before.No matter how well you avoid the results,a re run just doesn't have the same feel as a live event,even on TV.Plus the Mrs never gets up for live shows,so I get the Beer and the fridge to myself and no interuptions!It's perfection,really.lol


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Barrym said:


> If Sky get it I would happily pay the PPV fees,I'd much rather pay and see in perfect quality live at 3 am than the next day for free on Bravo like before.No matter how well you avoid the results,a re run just doesn't have the same feel as a live event,even on TV.Plus the Mrs never gets up for live shows,so I get the Beer and the fridge to myself and no interuptions!It's perfection,really.lol


Quoted for truth.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

funkyboogalooo said:


> I can't be bothered to go thru the whole thread and quote individuals but for all those doubters its like this in the UK. If you own any kind of TV in this country even if you don't receive a signal and use it as a computer monitor you have to pay £142.00 and when we had UFC on Setanta that was costing me £12.99 a month so we ain't bums who don't want to pay for it. I was happy paying £12.99 a month just to watch UFC events every couple of months (I dont watch any soccer or anything) but now I don't have the option.
> Payment and cost isn't an issue, being dicked about and not knowing whther you'll be able to watch your favourite sport is a joke. FFS there is only 2 weeks to go it needs sorting.


I completely agree. I simply had setanta broadband and would just hook my mac to my tv. 

Now if it's sky it goes to.. There broadband package cost is ridiculous (I dont have a dish) and bravo.. **** having it on tape delay. I go to every live UFC event I can afford and just feel I'm gonna get screwed over for the one event I'm most looking forward to.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, if it does to Sky and events go PPV not only do you have to pay for events you'll have to subscribe to sky sports for regular UFC programming.


----------



## bileye (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats exactly the prob.. I dont watch any other sports on these channels. I used setanta for ufc only. I may be forced to stay up till 7am Uk time and wait for the fights to start uploading online which I really dont wanna do.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

At the end of the day, there is no pleasing everyone. We should be grateful that it is continuing to air in the UK, regardless on what channel. Bitch and moan all you want about cost etc, atleast at the end of the day we get to see it


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

hixxy said:


> At the end of the day, there is no pleasing everyone. We should be grateful that it is continuing to air in the UK, regardless on what channel. Bitch and moan all you want about cost etc, atleast at the end of the day we get to see it


Your missing the point no one is really bitching about paying for it just the fact that we don't know who to pay and whether we can watch it.
I would more than happy to pay PPV for it.


----------

